# Rate this lookism guy



## SHARK (Feb 8, 2019)

Randomly found this on some old ass thread. How many points did he go up?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 8, 2019)

Holy shieeettt, from a 2.5 to a 6.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 8, 2019)

What did he do. Surgery I assume


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Feb 8, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Kenma (Feb 8, 2019)

Minimum 6/10
Up to 7 or 8 with better face expression in photos plus if he gets a tan and darkened his hair


----------



## Hunter (Feb 8, 2019)

4 to 6


----------



## SW01 (Feb 8, 2019)

damn, his mouth/lips looks kinda weird though probably just the expression he's pulling


----------



## Coping (Feb 8, 2019)

3 to 5.5 it’s just wider jaw plus beard and different hair style, lightening and angle is much better in after pic so kinda frauded


----------



## fobos (Feb 8, 2019)

Example that sometimes losing weight and better grooming can ascend you


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 8, 2019)

Coping said:


> 3 to 5.5 it’s just wider jaw plus beard and different hair style, lightening and angle is much better in after pic so kinda frauded


Nice pic bro we are like twins


----------



## Nibba (Feb 8, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Nice pic bro we are like twins


You are ugly


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> You are ugly


----------



## Autist (Feb 8, 2019)

Stuble+gymcel+surgery ascended him. Norwood reaper will descend him.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 8, 2019)

his eye area looks kinda shit ngl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 8, 2019)

dotacel said:


> his eye area looks kinda shit ngl


Lol? It's above average.


----------



## Heirio (Feb 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> What did he do. Surgery I assume


I think so too, his jaw looks kinda fake tbh. Maybe it just looks weird because of the longish midface


----------



## Coping (Feb 8, 2019)

Heirio said:


> I think so too, his jaw looks kinda fake tbh. Maybe it just looks weird because of the longish midface


Long midface is the biggest curse on this earth tbh there is no worse flaw those fucking doctors need to come up with a way to shorten midface already so many people will ascend


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 8, 2019)

He eye contact+hair+skincare+beard maxxed. I don't think it's surgery. Pic 1 looks extra bad because its quality is shit he wasn't that bad to begin with, always had that jaw. (maybe he got fillers tho now that I look back, his zygos also look wider but maybe that's due to lens distortion?)


----------



## NormieKilla (Feb 8, 2019)

6/10 ILR (incels.is-loosmax.org rating) and 7/10 IRL


----------



## qwep (Feb 9, 2019)

@SHARK can you link me to the post. Also did he get surgery/jaw implants?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 9, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Lol? It's above average.


highset brows + pretty long vertically + less than ideal brow length stops them from being above average imo, but maybe he just has the aspie stare


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 9, 2019)

Srs beardmaxing is so legit for philtrumcels like this guy


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

His mouth looks so off. He looks like shrek trying to imitate a chad, but still like a 6


----------



## poopoohead (Aug 16, 2022)

@height is this you bro


----------



## poopoohead (Aug 16, 2022)

mirin


----------



## justadude (Aug 16, 2022)

jfl no one could tell it was a morph?


----------



## height (Aug 16, 2022)

poopoohead said:


> @height is this you bro


no


----------



## wollet2 (Aug 16, 2022)

Deleted member 281 said:


> Holy shieeettt, from a 2.5 to a 6.


he wasnt 2.5 before u fucking retard. he already had good eyes, decent harmony just shit philtrum, no major assymetry


----------

